# MN- Black Lab Stud Service-(Yellow Factored)



## rcweller (12 mo ago)

AFC Crow River's Rainy Days at Duck Camp (DC). OFA Hips LR-214732G25M, Elbows Normal, Eye Cerf. LR-EYE2092/5M. FC-AFC Landover's Right on Target x Archways Rainmaker, (FC-AFC Crow River's Mad Max daughter). DC has 30 AA points with 2 Amateur wins and 1 Open win, with 6 pts towards his FC. DC has qualified for 2 Nationals. He will be in Minnesota for the winter of 2022 and available for natural breedings, to approved bitches. 
Contact: Roger Weller at: [email protected] or 320-248-2455 (c). or Gary Macalwain at-218-259-8573 (c)


----------

